# Long Creek Apiaries back in business???



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

After reading the thread "Dealings with Long Creek Apiaries", I looked at their website. It seems like they at least were selling bees in 2014. In that thread, Mr. Winters said that they were going out of business. Does anyone know what has happened between 2012 and now? I was just wondering, did they get all the refund issues straightened out?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you read that original Long Creek thread and are still considering sending money, then its time to read this thread next ...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...3508&highlight=Long+Creek+Apiaries#post793508


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

-If you read that original Long Creek thread and are still considering sending money...-
No way! There's a reason I spend a lot of time researching bee suppliers.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

The sad thing is that Long Creek Apiaries is no longer on the TN buyer's beware list. So either the 3 years has passed since he was put on, or he's managed to get took off of it some way.

http://www.tn.gov/consumer/documents/Buyer-Beware-Dec-15-14.pdf


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you read that original Long Creek thread and are still considering sending money, then its time to read this thread next ...
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...3508&highlight=Long+Creek+Apiaries#post793508


Talk about a slime ball. Good grief.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

I talked to him and he said he is carrying Sue cobey stock and Bill Galford old stock i do not trust him tried to get him to send me a queen and pay him when i get her he would not do it and had all kind of excuses beware.

thomas yancey


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Interesting Thomas I don't know anyone that will send queens without payment unless you have an established business relationship and that in it's self is iffy. Don't get me wrong I'm not defending Winters.


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

Very true, Slow Drone. However, with the track record Winters has, there is no good reason to buy from him. Look elsewhere. It seems that Long Creek Apiaries is just a trap for new beeks to fall into.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

What I read on Long Creek Apiaries a while back was first they were wiped out because of GMOs sometime after that they said it was a problem with the IRS. All and all it proved to me it wouldn't be a good idea to do business with a company that can't keep their stories straight IRS or GMOS the reality is probably something else. If you are looking for Caucasian honey bees they are difficult to find but not impossible. If Susan Cobey is releasing germplasm or Caucasian stock there will be reputable breeders out there with them, like I said if.


----------



## Isaac Colvin (Mar 7, 2012)

I ordered bees form him several years ago. To make a long story short after a few years and many promises of refunding my money he started with the whole "GMO soybeans killed my bees" routine. Last spring though I stumbled upon his new 'business' (scam) Winters Apiaries http://caucasianbreeder.com/index.html where he was selling a survivor type bee. I called him up and acted like a customer that was interested in his bees long enough for him to say that all of his bees were doing great and there were no problems at all with his operation (which has the same addressee as Long Creek Apiaries did) and then I informed him who I was and demanded that since the massive GMO problem was no longer an issue that he immediately send me my money. After a few followup calls he sent me a check (which cashed). I am tickled that I was able to get my money back and would strongly recommend against any sort of business dealings with Mr. Winters.


----------



## fireman1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I am a new beekeeper and I appreciate tips on this site. I tried to access https://www.longcreekapiaries.com to educate myself and I got an access forbidden warning. I also do not know a lot about computers and I wonder what I did wrong?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource, _Fireman1_.

The most obvious issue with the URL for Long Creek that you linked is that _your _link uses the so-called "secure" protocol of "http*S*"* and the Long Creek site is not set up to use that protocol. 

However, if you remove the "S" at the end of that, and just use "http" instead, then you get a different style of error page (403). Its not immediately obvious from that page why the site is currently 'dead', but its not beyond the realm of possibilities that David Winters didn't pay his hosting bill.

In any case, its not something you are doing wrong. The Long Creek site _currently_ has a hosting problem, but - _like a bad penny_:lpf: - could return again someday.



Buy your bees elsewhere!


* more on the "http*S*" protocol here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Secure


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

You guy are right and i nkow some breeders that has sent me queens and i send them payment after it is a risk but i asked this guy about what i heard and he said it was not true. I got my Caucasians from John Jacob and Tony Homan so now i got Caucasians and i raise daughters off them and mine are crossed with carni's which i must say they are cute little devils and dark color so i wont deal with this guy and he do not send out bees until june which is late so sad beware David Winters is not what he says.

Thomas


----------



## fireman1 (Jan 15, 2015)

I appreciate any help I can get. With all the diseases and pests that affect bees today, advice from experienced beekeepers on here will be a get help to a new beekeeper like me. Thank you very much!


----------



## Isaac Colvin (Mar 7, 2012)

fireman1 said:


> I am a new beekeeper and I appreciate tips on this site. I tried to access https://www.longcreekapiaries.com to educate myself and I got an access forbidden warning. I also do not know a lot about computers and I wonder what I did wrong?



He has a new website for his "new business" http://caucasianbreeder.com/index.html


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

And David Winters is also behind the corporation called "Smokey Mountain Bee Farm, INC". Look at the bottom of this page where he says so: http://caucasianbreeder.com/terms.html


The corporation details: 
http://www.wysk.com/index/tennessee/parrottsville/jnp43ax/smokey-mountain-bee-farm-inc/profile


If the bee business that you are considering sending money to has a Parrottsville TN address, avoid it. :no: 


And for general reference, here is the _original _Long Creek complaint thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ith-Long-Creek-Apiaries&highlight=beemaster01


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

That's really interesting Rader Smokey Mountain Bee Farm another business name that makes three. Smokey Mountain Bee Farm, Long Creek Apiaries, Winters Apiaries what does that tell you? He didn't run one business honorably so he schemes up two more. Really would make it difficult to trace where your money will end up but I'm sure where the bees (if they do indeed exist ) end up is not going to be in your hands.


----------



## Buzzsaw2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone !
Can't sleep past 4 a.m. so I research bee stuff , WOW Caucasian queen bees for sale and with Sue Coby input.
HHmmmm never heard of""""""""" winter apiaries"""""""" ? lets see what bee source says .
Funny his new adds don't mention formerly ''''long creek apiaries""""

Thanks again , looks like a little snooping for info. , saved me some money.
Lee


----------

